
Apple asks developers to place its login button above Google, Facebook - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-apps/apple-asks-developers-to-place-its-login-button-above-google-facebook-idUSKCN1T6056
======
olodus
The generation of random email addresses for the accounts are a really neat
and interesting feature I'm glad some privacy centered companies are trying
out.

I've seen comments here on HN from people that has implemented systems like
this on their own and it seems to have been quite successful, making it
possible not only to hold better keep privacy but also to identify what
company leaked/sold your data. I don't have the time to do this myself but
would be interested if some company made this an easy to use feature. It is
time identity and got a bit separated from things like email on the Internet.
Most companies has been shown to not hold on to our information with the
respect it deserves.

All in all I like that such a large company as Apple is taking the privacy
thing and running with it. Even though I am not a costumer of theirs I have to
say things around the security topic has always been their strong suit.
Together with Firefox privacy maybe has a chance to become a bigger topic in
the mainstream.

~~~
tzm
> [...] interesting feature I'm glad some privacy centered companies are
> trying out

Craigslist implemented anonymized email as a core feature and found success.

------
GhostVII
Seems like a bit of a non story - of course Apple wants you to put their
button first, but they haven't made this a requirement.

------
NoPicklez
If you don't ask you don't get

------
m463
That leads me to wonder what kinds of "dark patterns" will occur.

------
x38iq84n
I am glad they do.

